
Ask HN: Monetizing Streaming Movie Search - willholloway
How would you monetize streaming movie information?<p>If you had code that created a database of every movie ever made, it&#x27;s IMDB rating and whether or not it was streamable on the big services, could you make money with it?<p>There already exists caniwatchit and flixfindr, but I was thinking an API service might be valuable for 3rd party apps to access.<p>If you had this code, how would you monetize it?
======
_RPM
Adsense? Knowing what movies the user likes, you could probably relate that to
products that people are selling.

------
kennyfrc
It's a search service, so it's best to took at existing / similar services for
inspiration like Google and Yelp.

So that means allocating placements to be used either for adsense / auction-
style ad placements.

